# Best Way to Keep Bream Alive for Bait



## LeverAction (Jun 23, 2010)

I want to catch some bream the day before I go fishing to use as bait but have a hard time keeping them alive. What's the best way to keep them kickin'?

Thank you for your input.


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2010)

Bream are pretty tough. If you just catch small ones you could put some lake or creek water in a five gallon bucket. You can get a small battery powered areator at Wal-Mart. You may also want to freeze a water bottle or something and put it in there with them. You can see bream in 6 inches of water when the water temp is around 90 degrees so the heat may not affect them that much.


----------



## yellingrebel78 (Jun 23, 2010)

I use a good areator and I also add some rock salt in the water I found out it gives them some spunk and it was a accident when I discovered it I put some bream in my shad and they got real spunky so I been doing it ever since


----------



## ChasingBucks (Jun 23, 2010)

I use a cooler an fill it up with water an then let the water hose trickle over night works great


----------



## Eddie Munster (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been meaning to check this out but keep forgetting. Is it legal to use bream as bait in Georgia?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 24, 2010)

Eddie Munster said:


> I've been meaning to check this out but keep forgetting. Is it legal to use bream as bait in Georgia?



Yep!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 24, 2010)

Its legal if they are caught legally. You cannot use a shad net to catch in public water. Also had a warden tell me to remember that creel limits still apply as they are a game fish and that some people had been cited for over the limit for having to many in bait tank. Just something to think about.


----------



## chad smith (Jun 24, 2010)

what is the creel limit for bream


----------



## redneckacorn (Jun 24, 2010)

50 I think


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 24, 2010)

Per person... right?

To help keep them alive, try "stress coat" which is sold at pet stores and walmart, it's basically an ammonia stabilizer so the fish don't drown in their own urine. It works well.


----------



## biscuit baby (Jun 24, 2010)

get bigger bucket i use 55 gallon drum and use the pond water no well water or city water get bubble box that will keep them alive for a couple days


----------



## OldGuyAl (Jun 24, 2010)

how do y'all hook 'em?  I've tried several different ways and they die fast every way I've tried (once they're on the hook, I mean)


----------



## biscuit baby (Jun 24, 2010)

right in dorsal fin not to deep just get in the fish or in the first meat of the tail


----------



## CountryRoad (Jun 25, 2010)

If you don't want to spend money on an aerator just use a mud bucket or something that is round, it needs to be round. I have heard and discovered first hand that when the bucket is round the bream tend to circle the edge rather then run into the corners and kill themselves. and make sure the water stays really cool. Add ice if you need to, but not to much and you'll be set.


----------



## looseparts (Jun 25, 2010)

*bream*

If the game warden ask did you catch them in the same lake or river you are fishing in say yes sir caught them this morning in this lake.Against the law to move fish from one body of water to another.Just trying to save you a head ach and money.When i use them on a limb line in running water i hook them through the lips.If im sitting in a anchored boat i hook  right behind the dorsal fin.If im drifting or moving boat i hook them through the lips.I use a round bait tank with a nice 12 volt aerator.Once i get to the lake i change the water constantly with a battery powered pump.The thing to remember is dont put to many in tank and keep them cool till you get to lake or river..If your fishing real deep water this time of year they die pretty quick that what ive noticed any way.Later loose parts


----------



## jackherber (Jun 25, 2010)

I hook them in the mouth. Go in through the mouth and find the nostril hole. Push the point of the hook through the nostril hole. 
    I have had bream last all night that way. I know it doesn't say much about my fishing ability that the same bream would be on my hook all night but it does prove that they will stay lively.


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 25, 2010)

i hook them through the eyes.it dont kill them and they stay alive for awhile.


----------



## Eddie Munster (Jun 26, 2010)

ylhatch said:


> i hook them through the eyes.it dont kill them and they stay alive for awhile.



I'm guessing they don't see the big ol' bass coming to eat them either! 

When I have used them, I hook them behind the dorsal fin in that meaty area. Was told to hook them there by a guy who has over a dozen DD and who uses bream a lot.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 26, 2010)

I didn't know this until recently,but it's illegal to use a minnow trap in fresh water.


----------

